# Larrivee OM-40



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm planning on picking up a nicer acoustic in 2009 and started hitting the shops to get a feel for what styles/woods/brands are right for me. I definitely was liking OM/OOO body styles iwth spruce tops and rosewood back and sides best by far. 

I played a Martin OM-28VS that blew away every acoustic I've ever played, but at $2900 I don't think I could ever enjoy it. I'd have too many concerns every time a drunk me or a friend would grab it to play around with.

The other guitar that caught me was the Larrivee OM-40 for less than half the price. It's not on the Larrivee site and I read in the one harmony central review on it that it is made in the Canadian factory for L&M alone. It seems very much like an OM-60 with a satin finish.

Does anyone have one? Can anyone tell me anything else about it?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I own one and it is a great guitar-for some reason they put a D40 label in it.

It is a very clear and balanced instrument and a great deal for the price. It is identical to the OM60 other than the satin finish, no neck volute and comes with the cheaper flat top case.

The Martin is a different animal and each guitar should be judged on its merits-you cannot really compare the 2.

They are available at L&M only.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I'm planning on picking up a nicer acoustic in 2009 and started hitting the shops to get a feel for what styles/woods/brands are right for me. I definitely was liking OM/OOO body styles iwth spruce tops and rosewood back and sides best by far.
> 
> I played a Martin OM-28VS that blew away every acoustic I've ever played, but at $2900 I don't think I could ever enjoy it. I'd have too many concerns every time a drunk me or a friend would grab it to play around with.
> 
> ...


I've got a Martin J41S and a Taylor 914c, and I play them both drunk and around drunks. Heck I take the J41S to campfire sing alongs. Just play them, they are just instruments (exceptionally great sounding at that). They are going to get dinged etc. I have insurance on my instruments for any major disasters.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> The Martin is a different animal and each guitar should be judged on its merits-you cannot really compare the 2.


Absolutely. I'm not going for a direct comparison as much as those were the two guitars in the store out of the 30 or so that I played that jumped out at me. The Martin really did feel and sound perfect to me, but the I loved the Larrivee too. The Martin had warmth down perfect and the Larrivee had the nicest detail of any guitar there. Both felt great, but that shallow V neck on the Martin blew me away.



Jeff Flowerday said:


> They are going to get dinged etc. I have insurance on my instruments for any major disasters.


Definitely understand that logic, I'm just a little gunshy. I've never owned anything quite that expensive before.

Thanks for the thoughts guys.

James aka LowWatt


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The Larrivee is a great choice. I have a number of acoustics from different price ranges including a Morgan, a Taylor, a Seagull and a Yamaha. I find that the Larrivees are some of the best value out there for the higher end mass produced stuff. For instance most often a Larrivee will sound better to me than an equal $$ value Taylor. Grab one and play it a lot!! Pay attention to the humidity in its 'storage area' and you'll love it a long time.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

UPDATE

I ended up falling for a Larrivee OM-03R and taking it home last night. Got it at L&M and found a BC store selling it (with it in stock) for almost $200 less, so L&M in Toronto matched the price for me.

They had brought another OM-40 in for me from another store and I ended up having a small body guitar shootout of a :

Larrivee 
OM-40
OM-03R
OM-03
L-03
L-03R
L-03 All sapele

Martin
OM-21
OO-15
OOO-15
a few other Martins in the $1000-$2200 range

And assorted Gibson, Taylor and Guild guitars.


----------

